# Help needed - Vet Calais area



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I am sure this question has probably been asked a myriad amount of times before so I apologise in advance for asking it but I just want to know if anyone can point me in the right direction towards finding a reputable vet for when we return from our Italian trip. We are crossing over via Eurotunnel and we need to find a French vet near to Calais. Would you advise that we book an appointment in advance or can we just turn up? 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated as last time we travelled to Europe we did not have a little dog then and now we have a sweet little Bolognese bundle of fluff called Angel (yes, yes I know that's an italian dish, I have heard all the jokes LOL) and of course all this pet travel etc is completely new to us. Our vet has checked her microchip is still in place and all her vaccinations, bloodtests and pet passports etc are all in order and we are all set for Sunday now (Yippeee) but it suddenly hit me that I have no idea where to find or where to start looking for a vet for the return journey back to the uk.

I need your help!

Sue


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sue,

Do you wish to find out how to find things on MHF yourself or do you just want the answer this time, and next, ... ? 

Dave


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Sue,
> 
> Do you wish to find out how to find things on MHF yourself or do you just want the answer this time, and next, ... ?
> 
> Dave


Well Dave, seeing as I am the sort of female who is always keen to help herself wherever possible I would gladly appreciate your assistance and any tips or advice on how to discover these answers for myself will be gratefully received! 

Sue


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Sue

Try 'Vet AND Calais' in the Search facility.

There a few posts there to read.
Probably give you the answer quicker than waiting for replies on the thread.

Just trying to help


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Sue
> 
> Try 'Vet AND Calais' in the Search facility.
> 
> ...


Thanks autostratus I appreciate your help. 

Sue


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Sue

We have used the same vet now for 7 years

Docteur Christiane Petry
Veterinaire
1148 Bd du General De Gaulle
62100 Calais

Tel 03 21 34 77 39
Map:-
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sourc...006-22,HPEB:en&q=1148+Bd+du+General+De+Gaulle

Chris


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Chris - do you normally book this vet in advance or do you just turn up? 

Sue


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi sue we have used a vet in St Omer without problems, however what we tend to do now is find a vet local to where we are staying about a days drive from the tunnel, that way we can depart for home without the 24hrs hanging around Calais which we are not over enamoured with.

We have found that French vets tend to have an appointment system for mornings and walk in between 2-5 pm.

Have a great trip Roy


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

hi 
we've used a campsite /vet combination at St Omer for the last 2 years. 
http://campinglachaumiere.com/Chaumiereukdoc/presentchaum.html 
lovely campsite, nice dog walking, owners speak good english - wife works at vets as receptionist, they can book the vets through the campsite & get a discount, and they'll direct you to the vets surgery. they are also very hospitable, glass of wine on arrival in the bar - the only place I drink and drive ... to the pitch.

We used the site again a couple of weeks ago, and ALL the vans and caravans on site were english people with dogs. So it's a pretty "dog" friendly site, and the owners have a lovely free range Bouvier (and they were collecting a new puppy about now - so next year might be more entertaining!)
It's about 45 mins drive from Calais.

Good luck


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Sue

We normally book

But as ROY said in his post most vets have a walk in 2-5pm.

Give her a ring she speaks good english and very helpful.
Don't forget you have to see the vet 24-48 hours before you get on the train.

Chris
ps Free parking over night by port

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sourc...is,+Pas-de-Calais,+Nord-Pas-de-Calais,+France


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sue,

Yup, Gillian's right. Click on Search Forums from the front page, enter vet calais in the search for keywords white box, click on Display Results as Posts button at bottom left and click Search.

You'll get 65 (at current count) pretty focused replies to your question.

Unfortunately the topic of searching MHF can generate more heat than light, but skim this:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-260785.html#260785

and read Frank's thread:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-261304.html
I'll confess to being the person alluded to in its last post.

Dave


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oh deary me - it would seem from reading some of the posts in the 2 links you have given me in your last post Dave it would seem that we members who are not searching the website properly are really bugging some folk on here.  To be honest I did not realise I could do a search such as this and now I know (thanks for pointing it out to me) I will definitely use this useful facility in the future before I post a question on here again. However, those people in the links you drew my attention to who are accusing members who have had difficulty using the search section of this forum of being either stupid or lazy are in my opinion being rather harsh to say the least and I am sure most members on here don't share such an unkind opinion. Let's just hope that members are not put off asking questions for fear of any member jumping on their backs because the question has already been asked before? I know from my own stand point that I am quite happy and pleased to help and advise others where and if I can, even if it is a re-occuring query as I accept that not everyone has read every topic or they may be new to the forum and because I value other members help so much myself I am only too willing to pass on any experience or knowledge I may have to others in return.

Thanks again though, I appreciate your assistance.

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Paludic said:


> hi
> we've used a campsite /vet combination at St Omer for the last 2 years.
> http://campinglachaumiere.com/Chaumiereukdoc/presentchaum.html
> lovely campsite, nice dog walking, owners speak good english - wife works at vets as receptionist, they can book the vets through the campsite & get a discount, and they'll direct you to the vets surgery. they are also very hospitable, glass of wine on arrival in the bar - the only place I drink and drive ... to the pitch.
> ...


Hi Paludic,

What a fabulous sounding campsite but sadly it is not open in December which is when we will be returning. We set off this Sunday for 6 weeks touring Italy and it would seem most camsites throughout France are closed then. If anyone knows of another camspsite similar to the one Paludic has suggested that also has a veterinary surgery attached that is open in the winter months then please let me know.

Thanks anyway Paludic and it certainly sounds a really nice campsite and ideal for anyone travellling with their dog.

Sue


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> .............. If anyone knows of another camspsite similar to the one Paludic has suggested that also has a veterinary surgery attached that is open in the winter months then please let me know....................................
> Sue


Sorry I can't  
but if you want a site reasonably convenient for Calais/Tunnel (40 mins to Calais) then I can recommend: Manoir de Senlecques

Directions from autoroute A16. (Calais/Abbeville)
It's about 3 miles from J31 of the A16. Take the N42 St Omer road and leave at the second slip for la Capelle les Boulogne. After about half a mile, in the middle of la Capelle, turn left to Pernes les Boulogne. Bear right at the junction in Pernes and travel about a mile to Le Manoir which is on your left.

This small site is open all year and the amount of hard standing makes it particularly useful in the winter months.
Gaby the owner is extremely helpful and will book a local vet for visitors with dogs if required.

The commercial centre with the Auchan hypermarket which you will have passed as you left the N42 is very handy for your shopping needs at the start or end of trips.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thankyou autostratus your help is appreciated  

Sue


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sue we went here:

Clinique Vets du Camp du Drap d'Or
47r Commdt Queval
62610
Ardres
Telephone: 0033 321 354003

Large free car park directly outside, easily got our RV on. (I imagine you could stay the night) Very friendly and through vets, english spoken. €34.80 for the cat, nearer €50 for a dog I believe.

If coming from Calais drive into Ardes, at the traffic lights go straight over, carpark is on your right after 100 yds. park up, walk through the hedge and vets is in front of you.

Olley


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Olley,

Sounds like a good idea and that way we could kill 2 birds with one stone!

Sue


----------



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Sue that is a really good question we are taking our 2 Jack Russell Terrors to France in May and need to find a vet in Calais before we come home 
Hope you (and us) get some advice
Mary James


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We too use this vet and find them very effiecient.
Yes you can park overnight in the car park but it is a market square and we had a very rude awakinging one morning when they came to set up the market! The market days is posted on a post around the square - I think it was Thursday??

Pat


----------



## huggybear (May 21, 2005)

We use the vet at Le Portel (use the Aire) cant do with Calais 
Dr Mathieu Demoury
62 Boulevard du General de Gaulle Le Portel tel03 21 33 35 33 we just walk in anytime at Xmas it was €35

www.motorhomecamping.co.uk


----------

